# Much Sorrow



## xiaoman (Aug 30, 2014)

Much  Sorrow

The sounds of geese last so long outside my window,  
And that for no reason gives me much woe.
Autumn winds blow even before September, 
The depressed and melancholy scene in my eye is such a party pooper. 
Flowers get withered every time when fall arrives quietly, 
And who can change their destiny ? 
If you ask me how much sorrow I have had in my heart, 
My unknown future looks like a mirage. 

Writer and translator: Xiaoman, August 30, 2014


Notes: I wrote this in Chinese first and then translated into English. Background: it is not yet September, and seeing the early autumn scene and hearing the sounds of geese makes me think of my future. I am not so optimistic about my future which looks like a mirage to me at the moment... The famous Much Sorrow  was written by Li Yu who was the third ruler of the Southern Tang state during imperial China's Five Dynasties and Ten Kingdoms period.

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li_Yu_(Southern_Tang)


----------



## Pandora (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh beautiful xiaoman and smiles on party popper, so real, heartfelt, love these lines . . .

"Flowers get withered every time when fall arrives quietly, 
And who can change their destiny ?"



We heard the geese yesterday and spoke of an early fall, the hummingbirds so soon so fat for their long journey south.

I have the feeling with your talent the future is bright, keep dreaming, keep writing. Thank you for _Much Sorrow _I too feel it.


----------



## Seth4473 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantastic piece, but the term 'party pooper' took me out of it. In my opinion it ruins the tone of the rest of the poem. Otherwise, it's great!

Thanks for sharing it


----------



## xiaoman (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you all for your encouraging words! I will keep dreaming and writing.  Greetings!


----------



## Megookin (Sep 14, 2014)

Asian poetry often uses the seasons to relate aging and the future.

I like this version however I believe there is a more appropriate translation than "party pooper".:champagne:

I had to write a poem for my Korean class one time it translates to English as:

Springtime flowers set mountains ablaze.
Summertime heat with lazy days.
Autumn breezes blow colors in the wind.
Winter waltzes the year to an end.
Such is life.

美国人


----------



## xiaoman (Sep 30, 2014)

haha!  美国人=American. Nice to meet you American！ thanks!




Megookin said:


> Asian poetry often uses the seasons to relate aging and the future.
> 
> I like this version however I believe there is a more appropriate translation than "party pooper".:champagne:
> 
> ...


----------



## wainscottbl (Sep 30, 2014)

Arcopitcairn said:


> Fantastic piece, but the term 'party pooper' took me out of it.



I agree. How do you say party-pooper in Chinese? Can you tell us?  Anyway, I liked it. Lovely imagery and thoughts. One thing thought



> And that for no reason gives me much woe.



I think "this" is word to use. Given it is first person and the passive tone, I am not sure if you broke a rule but I think "this" is the proper word to use. 

And yes, "party pooper" really takes away from the poem. A rather sad poem and then you throw that in. It;s funny, but I don't think that's what you want here. Find a better adjective.


----------



## kaminoshiyo (Sep 30, 2014)

xiaoman said:


> Much  Sorrow
> 
> The sounds of geese last so long outside my window,
> And that for no reason gives me much woe.
> ...



It feels so comtemplative and ghostly. 

This line was my favorite...



> Flowers get withered every time when fall arrives quietly,
> And who can change their destiny ?



I think the presence of the word "party-pooper" takes away from the poem, slightly. Even though party-pooper is a depressing person, the appearance of the world party, even alongside pooper, seems to excite the poem where it, otherwise, feels like an even gray melancholy. 

I did like the first line a lot, also. A good visual. 

It's a nice poem. I liked how nature and emotion are weaved together.


----------

